# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  دعاء أطفال سوريا

## أم أروى المكية

*دعاء اطفال سوريا*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم فرج همهم واكشف كربهم وثبتهم وانصرهم*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *اللهم فرج همهم واكشف كربهم وثبتهم وانصرهم*


آمين

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

اللهم أيدهم بنصرك واكشف عنهم الكرب وأهلك عدوك وعدوهم .

----------

